# Is Some Thing Wrong With My Red?



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys just woke up today and found out there was a ammonia spike in my red belly tank. I did a water change and cleaned all the equipment find some food stuck inside the intake tube. They seem fine now swimming around like they usaually do, but I noticed some thing on my 4" red. instead of flaming upwards, he has developed a singular flame coming downwards from his dorsal fin. Is this normal. I couldnt get some pics at the moment but they will be up soon once I can get him to sit still on the plate. Is this from the ammonia being to high.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

just do your best to take a pic of him in the tank even if its a bad pic. would help a lot.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I doubt that a momentary ammonia spike would do that, but I am not basing that on anything scientific...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Heres the pics below. the flame is on the right by the gill, I apologize for the photo being so unfocused I tried my best but Im no photographer.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't think it has anything to do with an ammonia spike, my water params are fine and 2 of my 10 reds are showing the same flames.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea you just got lucky and have a red that has a little flame showing. not uncommon but unrelated to the ammonia.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Pretty cool, don't usually see colouration going that high up. Maybe you never noticed it before prior to the spikes, either way, it looks cool and doesn't seem to be caused by any harm to the fish.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah nice red pattern


----------

